# any good bank fishing near Downtown?



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

I am fairly new resident to Dayton and was wondering where there might be some decent bank fishing (either river, pond, lake) near and around the Downtown Dayton area. So far, the only place I have checked out is Eastwood Metro Park. I have also heard of places along the river near Keowee, but have yet to try there. Any helpful suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the downtown section of the GMR has some really good fishing for cats, carp, smallies, and even northern pike. a lot safer these days than years gone by. i even fish downtown at night sometimes, never had a problem (i take my gun of course just in case )


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what species are you targeting and we can help point you in the right direction. Im got about 35 years of fishing around Dayton experience...I guess that entitles me to get a swift kick for never leaving...

Salmonid


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

So by the GMR, do you mean any of the sections located near Riverscape and west and southwest of that? Or there any good spots east of the GMR?


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

Salmonid,

I grew up fishing in parts of New Mexico and west Texas....so I'm used to channels or blues, along with some white bass. I'm not too particular in what I am fishing for, however I would like to avoid catching carp as much as possible. So any specific suggestions in and around downtown would be appreciated.

I was also thinking of hiking in at CC near the fossil areas, but after hearing bad reports of ticks, along with car break-ins, I thought I would wait till the fall.


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

im lookin for them flatties . any1 know of a good spot? in dayton


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

the GMR in Dayton has a good population of channel cats, no blues anywhere in Ohio really except the Ohio River. There are a few flaties but your best to head south of Dayton as it seems the further downstream you go, the more better flathead fishing is.( Hamilton, Colrain ) 

Anywhere along the river in most of Montgomery county is prety much owned /maintained by the MCD ( Miami Conservancy district) and allows good access so just start looking around but Id suggest staring around one of the severa dams along the river, Steele, Tate Station, Art Institute, West Carrolton or even Miamisburg. 

Salmonid


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

thanx will have try some time . do u know why there isnt any blues here except ohio river?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Blue cats are only native to the lower Ohio river and over the last 10 years or so, the State of WV has been stocking them which until last year, they were "endangered" and couldnt be kept in Ohio, now there making a strong comback ( just ask any netter who is raping the Ohio River) sorry, back to the point, the State of Ohio just in the last 2 years has started to raise Blue cats and as of right now, only Dillon lake in Eastern Ohio has been stocked. 
Brood stock is still growing so each year depending on how succesful the spawn is will determine if the state expands where those fish go. 

I love catching them on the Ohio River around Cinci!!

Salmonid


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

got my first flattie of the year. no monster but 8lbs and from a place where they dont come out of often.


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice catch....I'm guessing this was near downtown?


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

no eastwood lake:woot:


----------

